
Apple introduces a completely redesigned App Store - salimmadjd
https://techcrunch.com/2017/06/05/apple-introduces-a-completely-redesigned-app-store/
======
derefr
The one big question on my mind: have they fixed the "problem" of an app's
rating (and reviews) only being that of the newest version?

I get that sometimes a version has severe bugs, and it's _good_ that the
negative ratings/reviews don't drag down the app's newer versions that fix the
bugs.

But it's horrible that I can't tell whether a newly-released app has a
_history_ of being something more like a five-star app, or a one-star app—or
whether it has no rating history at all. It incentivizes developers with shit
apps to just constantly put out little tweak versions to suppress their
rating.

------
mrlatinos
Can someone explain Apple's design approach? IMO, most of their apps are bland
and blindingly white, and seem almost unfinished. Doesn't this distract from
the content in a way? Not trying to be rude, I just don't have much UI/UX
experience and I'm trying to understand it.

~~~
continuational
Guessing from the apps on my phone, minimalism; consistency; simplicity over
features; standard white-on black over novel color schemes.

I like it.

------
rawrmaan
My initial impression as an indie developer is that this new design has a way
lower apps-per-screen density and seems to be even more heavily focused on
promoting bigger developers.

Hopefully time will prove that it still works well for discovering indie apps.

------
Optimal_Persona
Does this mean that the "Zoom" menu item on the desktop App Store app will
actually, um, zoom the content rather than just making the window fill the
screen?

------
shostack
Any way yet for me to filter for games or apps without any in-app purchases or
ads?

